# SxS Roof, windshield ect.



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

Just purchased a new Ranger and am looking for input on the various makes and models of roofs and windshields or cabs. And what way is best cab vs seperate pcs.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## williambeaver (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey Jim, I dont have any suggestions on any certain model but I work on alot of side by sides with half cabs and cabs that are pieced together. On a dry trail, dust will enter cab from around the seat area( from your tires) and become trapped inside making it hard to see and breathe....to the point of needing goggles and a mask. I only have one test drive experience with a real full cab but it was only on pavement and dont know if they seal any better.
I have experience installing different windshields and none of them were able to handle highway speeds. You would have to remove them if you were trailering your UTV. 
As expensive as full cabs are, I would make sure to ask the manufacturer if the cab is sealed and that the windshield is trailerable.


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks WB that's some points I had not thought about. I guess I was thinking winter and not the rest of the year. I will have to give it some more thought.


----------



## williambeaver (Nov 9, 2012)

Gots some info for you, Jim. I talked with a guy today that has a crew cab ranger. He has a full top on it and says although he gets a little dust its not bad. This is a polaris option top, from what he was telling me. Hard Doors, windows and windshield built into cab and can be trailered.


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info. That sounds like one of the systems I was looking at. I was thinking I could remove the doors for warm weather but was worried it might be to hot still. Do you know if he had a tilt windshield?


----------



## Spanky3 (Dec 22, 2004)

I have a 06 Ranger with the Polaris Loc & Ride cab . Not cheap , but I don,t like a cab on it when its warm . This cab can be taken completely off in about 15 Minutes . Bought a half windshield for summer use , to keep wind and bugs off my face . Bad thing about cabs is they are noisey and get hot inside .


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks Spanky3 - Do you leave the top and or the back window on in the summer? Do you think just a top and windshield is good enough for plowing and crusing around in the winter or is the cab the best bet.


----------



## Spanky3 (Dec 22, 2004)

The only thing I have on in the summer is the half windshield . For the winter I like the whole cab enclosure as it keeps the wind and snow and rain off you . It also keeps the engine heat in there also. I do not have a heater in mine and it is not to bad inside the cab while plowing the driveway.


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

Spanky3 said:


> The only thing I have on in the summer is the half windshield . For the winter I like the whole cab enclosure as it keeps the wind and snow and rain off you . It also keeps the engine heat in there also. I do not have a heater in mine and it is not to bad inside the cab while plowing the driveway.


Great info thanks for your time. Are there any other mods you have done or think would be a good thing?


----------

